# Side mount to Armbar (farside)



## Andrew Green (Nov 27, 2005)

Kyle has Alex Side mounted, and she has her left arm in poor position.  (You can set this position up as well)


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 27, 2005)

He traps her left arm with his right by putting his hand behind his head and squeezing.


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 27, 2005)

He then moves around her so that his knees are on either side of her head.


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 27, 2005)

From here he sits up pulling the arm up and Alex on her side, and brings his left knee up so that his left foot is in her back with his lower leg applying pressure into her so that she is stuck on her side.


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 27, 2005)

Finally he moves off to the side to finish the armbar, it is important that he keeps his left foot wedged under her and in tight enough that her shoulder is up off the ground, otherwise she will be able to do a backwards roll and escape.


----------



## Rebiu (May 13, 2007)

You are making a few mistakes.

1.  Do not put you hand on you head.  Instead hold the lower tricep.

2.  Post the other hand and pull them on their side before you start to rotate around.

Furthermore they are very inclined to try and roll back to escape so you want to be ready to catch the leg or rotate towards the legs and crank when they try.

P.S.  Your training partner is hot.


----------



## Andrew Green (May 13, 2007)

Rebiu said:


> You are making a few mistakes.
> 
> 1.  Do not put you hand on you head.  Instead hold the lower tricep.



Your call, but we get far better control with the hand behind the head.



> Furthermore they are very inclined to try and roll back to escape so you want to be ready to catch the leg or rotate towards the legs and crank when they try.



If you keep tight and keep there shoulder up off the ground on the arm bar they shouldn't be able too.



> P.S.  Your training partner is hot.



I'll pass that on to Kyle, I'm sure he'll be flattered.


----------



## The Master (May 13, 2007)

Rebiu said:


> P.S. Your training partner is hot.


 
I know several serious female martial artists who would be offended by such a comment.


----------



## Rebiu (May 13, 2007)

You should stop hitting on them then.  Just kidding.  Would you be offended if she said that about you?


----------



## Rebiu (May 13, 2007)

My mistake.

The technique I describe was for when the arm is on the other side of the head.

When the arm is on that side I do this one.





 If they slip out then I go straight to the step over I described earlier.

I believe you are correct with the initial control, minus putting you hand on you head, when the arm is on that side of the head

I am concerned that you technique is unstable when you pull them onto their side from a position above their head they can circle their legs forward making it impossible for you to get the finnishing position and escaping as well.  Give it a try and see.  Let me know if I am missing some detail.

When you perform this technique as I learned it at RCJ Machados under Rigan Machado, that is by pulling them on their side while still in the side mount position then moving straight to the step around, they do not have this opportunity.


----------



## Andrew Green (May 13, 2007)

Rebiu said:


> When the arm is on that side I do this one.


That's a completely different technique, I'm personally not as found of attacking that way, I prefer to spin up and arm bar or chicken wing.



> I am concerned that you technique is unstable when you pull them onto their side from a position above their head they can circle their legs forward making it impossible for you to get the finnishing position and escaping as well.  Give it a try and see.  Let me know if I am missing some detail.



No, shouldn't be able too, if they are you are too high up on him.  or not pressuring into there back enough.  She has no where to spin out if everything is in place.


----------



## shesulsa (May 13, 2007)

Rebiu said:


> You should stop hitting on them then.  Just kidding.  Would you be offended if she said that about you?


I don't think that kind of comment is appropriate period, no matter the recipient nor giver and no matter the gender. 

No room for hormones on the mat, dood, nor on the forums.


----------



## Rebiu (May 14, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> I don't think that kind of comment is appropriate period, no matter the recipient nor giver and no matter the gender.
> 
> No room for hormones on the mat, dood, nor on the forums.



I do not care what you think.


----------



## Rebiu (May 14, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> No, shouldn't be able too, if they are you are too high up on him.  or not pressuring into there back enough.  She has no where to spin out if everything is in place.



They can pivot forward so that when they pull the arm you will be pulled off balance.


----------



## Tez3 (May 16, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> I don't think that kind of comment is appropriate period, no matter the recipient nor giver and no matter the gender.
> 
> No room for hormones on the mat, dood, nor on the forums.


 
I agree with Shesulsa. I also think Rebiu should post some of his techniques up for us to critique. Andrew has gone to the trouble of posting up moves for us which I certainly appreciate and will be trying the ones I don't know out.


----------



## Rebiu (May 27, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> I don't think that kind of comment is appropriate period, no matter the recipient nor giver and no matter the gender.
> 
> No room for hormones on the mat, dood, nor on the forums.



Perhaps these comment would be more appropriate in a private message as they are unrelated to the thread and in fact distract from the substance of the thread.


----------



## Rebiu (May 27, 2007)

You setup leave you vulnurable as well.  You are placine you head lower that you hips.  This shifts you center of gravity directly over you opponent and they can roll you or elevate you hips to set up a variety of move.


----------



## Tez3 (May 27, 2007)

Rebiu said:


> Perhaps these comment would be more appropriate in a private message as they are unrelated to the thread and in fact distract from the substance of the thread.


 

Shesulsa is correct in posting, as your comments were made in the thread. A private message would not show the commitment of the forum to discourage inappropriate comments to everyone would it? I don't think any of us feel it distracts from the substance of the thread.


----------



## Rebiu (May 27, 2007)

Tez3 said:


> Shesulsa is correct in posting, as your comments were made in the thread. A private message would not show the commitment of the forum to discourage inappropriate comments to everyone would it? I don't think any of us feel it distracts from the substance of the thread.



I suppose that is her job to disrupt threads to assert her control of the forum as you seem to think it is you job to attack every post I make.


----------



## Nobody (May 27, 2007)

Just a thought for you Andrew, get your knees off the ground put all you weight into the person aim it down an threw there body so they have the feeling you are dominating there structure.  This is where the pain can come from in ground fighting when you keep the body going into them.
Than as you step keep that weight going into the other person so when you choose to let them move it is because you move them.  
Just thought i would say that sorry if it sounded like a put down but i understand if that is a friend an not a training partner that you would not want to go aggressive with.
As you transition to far side arm bar shift there weight away than step.
Outside of that it looks good as far as form goes. I personally lay at angle to there body when i go far side arm bar.  So when they try to pull away i slide with them into full arm bar control.

I hope that helps an is on topic.


----------



## Andrew Green (May 27, 2007)

Nobody said:


> Just a thought for you Andrew, get your knees off the ground put all you weight into the person aim it down an threw there body so they have the feeling you are dominating there structure.  This is where the pain can come from in ground fighting when you keep the body going into them.



It's not me in the picture 

But I agree, squish is good.

Unless you are working with someone that you got a 50+lbs advantage on as in this case :lol:


----------



## MJS (May 27, 2007)

Rebiu said:


> I suppose that is her job to disrupt threads to assert her control of the forum as you seem to think it is you job to attack every post I make.


 
What exactly does this post have to do with the thread title????  If you're having an issue with someone, use the RTM button, which is the red triangle in the upper right hand corner of every post.  

Lets get back to the discussion at hand please which is side mount to armbar (farside)


----------



## The Master (May 28, 2007)

Rebiu said:


> I suppose that is her job to disrupt threads to assert her control of the forum as you seem to think it is you job to attack every post I make.


Straw man much there cuddles? Do you have a problem with authority or with women or something? You popped in here all know-it-all, crapped in a few threads then made first a rather rude comment towards a female martial artist, then when called on it by another woman, continued to chew on the foot you had in your mouth. The staff here tries to be nice to people, I think the owner insists on such things. I'm not under any such requirement.   Read this and get your head out of your *** mate. You might last longer here. Or don't. I honestly don't care. One less mat warrior to read sexist dumbass crap from dragging down an otherwise excellent section.

So evolve and play nice with the ladies or go climb a tree apeman.

As to the topic, maybe we could just put the ape on ignore and get back to it, knee mounts anyone?


----------



## shesulsa (May 28, 2007)

_*ATTENTION ALL USERS:

Please return to the original topic and keep the discussion polite and respectful.

G Ketchmark / shesulsa
MT Assistant Administrator*_


----------



## Rebiu (May 28, 2007)

Rebiu said:


> Perhaps these comment would be more appropriate in a private message as they are unrelated to the thread and in fact distract from the substance of the thread.



Perhaps Jade Tiger could instead issue infractions to me for any post I make as she did for this one.


----------

